# steering column removal help



## Chadcock1 (Aug 9, 2015)

I am stuck. Can anyone take a look at this pic and let me know what I need to do next.
thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Appears your '69 is a stick and the intermediate shaft has been removed. Inside the car, remove the 16" or so wide black plastic close out panel that covers the leading edge of the carpet. Once that is removed you will see a two piece plate that surrounds the columns and bolts to the cowl with six 3/8" or 7/16" headed bolts. remove those, then up under the dash, if you have the small plastic dash close out piece removed, and the car is non AC (no lower AC distribution duct) its a fairly straight shot... There are two large shouldered nuts that hold the support bracket to the dash... 9/16" on those. As you have the column laying down, reach up and carefully unplug the wires going to the backup light switch at the base of the column. Next, you are going to have to deal with the clutch and brake pedals. If it was an automatic, it would be a little more straight forward....usually have to rotate the column slightly and pull back toward you. Sometimes the speedo cable wants to drag along the two piece column close out plate and on an auto, fairly easy dodging the brake pedal with the two piece plate.Since this is a stick, I'd consider breaking the 45 year old black foam type gasket on the two piece close out plate and then carefully sliding the column back.


----------



## Chadcock1 (Aug 9, 2015)

*Got it*

Pinion Head, you are the man! I got it out easily. I still cant access the last dash bolt which is somewhere above my fuel or speedometer gauges. I have disconnected my speedo cable and there seems to be no bolts in the gauges but they wont budge and neither will my dash. It will pivot left and right so I know I only have one bolt left.


----------

